# Medir desfase en multisim



## SUIL (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, estoy comenzando a usar multisim, quiero ver el desface del voltaje en un circuito RL en el osciloscopio pero no encuentro la manera de ver el voltaje del inductor ya que cuando lo conecto al osciloscopio hace cortocircuito, en clase vi que una de las formas es usando la opcion added del osciloscopio y colocar la entrada 2 en inv para restarlas, pero tampoco encuentro el inv.


----------

